# 5 pound Hershey Chocolate Bar?



## SizzlininIN (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL.....our youngest won a 5 pound Hershey Chocolate Bar on Easter.  Now .... what the heck can I do with this.....its like 100 bars all made into one...LOL!

Can I freeze portions of it and pull it out when I want to bake?  If so, what can I make with it.


----------



## htc (Apr 10, 2007)

No need to freeze, just keep it in a cool dark place. I'd use it in any recipe that calls for chips. Chocolate chunk cookies would be great!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 10, 2007)

How long will it be good for though?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 10, 2007)

You mean you expect to have some left!!  After all, chocolate IS one of the food groups.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 10, 2007)

Congrats on the Easter Trophy!  Your son was probably very excited.  
   You definitely should check the expiration date.  It would be more usable if you freeze it in smaller quantities.  It can be frozen for six weeks.  
    I have found Easter chocolates in the bottom of my kids' bedroom drawers in mid July.  Although it was wrapped and not melted, it was stale.  
    Have you considered making thumb print cookies for his class for the end of year party?  
    If you have a celebration coming up, you could use it in a chocolate fountain.  You could also make a chocolate raisin pie with some of it.


----------



## Essiebunny (Apr 10, 2007)

I really envy you!!!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 10, 2007)

Would it still be 'bad' if you used a food saver that vacuums the air out. I would think it would last for a very long time although I would still freeze it in chunks.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 10, 2007)

I love chocolate but this is even overwhelming for me... .  I think I'll leave out some and keep it in a cool place and vaccum seal the rest in smaller quantities. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## middie (Apr 10, 2007)

what the heck can I do with this

For starters you can send about half of it to me !!!!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 11, 2007)

Believe me Middie....when I first saw it I was drooling but then I admitted defeat before the battle began  . Oh believe me I'm saving some to just nibble on.


----------



## Aria (Apr 11, 2007)

If you make cheescake;you can grate a 8oz portion and add to cheescake.
That's 1/2 pound gone.  Nibble, send some to middie and others.  Who does not like chocolate?


----------



## turtledove (Apr 11, 2007)

How about rolling out a sheet of puff pastry a bit; cut into smaller rectangles and on each place some shaved chocolate. Fold over and seal, then bake until golden; this should be close to some of the chocolate pastries that some places serve. By sealing and freezing; the chocolate should do very well for baking purposes; I am still working  on  5 lbs. of Gherardelli semi-sweet that DH brought home some years ago. It is still good; just make sure to double seal it if you can.


----------



## middie (Apr 11, 2007)

Nibble, send some to middie and others. Who does not like chocolate

Yes yes send some to middie !


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 12, 2007)

Use it to make ganache.
Make Chocolate truffles.
Brownies.
Chocolate-dipped strawberries.
Bake a batch of peanut butter cookies (or your favorite cookie), and dip the baked cookies into melted chocolate.
Chocolate-covered raisins.
Chocolate-covered pretzels.
Get one of Jacque Torres' cookbooks and start teaching yourself advanced chocolatier work, like chocolate sculptures.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 12, 2007)

With this type of chocolate I can just melt it in a double broiler.... I don't have to add any cream or butter or anything do I?


----------

